# Crear diseño de luces intermitentes a 220V



## bekayfunke (Dic 9, 2008)

Necesito que alguien me ayude a diseñar este circuito, ya que he estado buscando en todas partes y no encuentro nada que pueda ayudarme a conseguir realizarlo.
Tienen que encenderse dos bombillas de unos 40 W intermitentes claro está, y además que dependa de la frecuencia de entrada entre 1 y 5 segundos.
Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2008)

Mira este esquema, es un oscilador astable con un 555 con señal de salida alternada (Cuando uno prende el otro apaga), los transistores de salida pueden ser de menor corriente.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/#post67991


----------



## bekayfunke (Dic 9, 2008)

Estos circuitos no estan preparados para los 220V verdad? el primero lo alimentas a 12v y el segundo no se a cuanto... me podrias ayudar? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2008)

El primer esquema es el que genera los pulsos de encendido alternados y el segundo el que maneja las lámparas.
Para dar alimentación a esto puedes buscar información sobre "fuentes sin transformador" o colocar un pequeño transformador, rectificador y filtro para alimentar el esquema


----------



## bekayfunke (Dic 9, 2008)

Gracias por tu ayuda fogonazo, pero no entiendo muy bien el circuito. en el primer circuito no entiendo que hacen ahí los led's porque lo que yo quiero usar son bombillas y la alimentacion, al no ser de 220V, cambiarian los valores de las resistencias, no es asi?
Del segundo esquema no entiendo absolutamente nada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2008)

El esquema fue originalmente propuesto para alguien que quería lo mismo que tu pero con led´s, tu deberías reemplazar uno de los led por el opto-acoplador y el otro si quieres lo pones o no.

El segundo esquema te permite manejar 2 triac´s que son los que a su vez encienden y apagan las lamparas de 220VCA


----------



## bekayfunke (Dic 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda fogonazo, en multisim m ha simulado muy bien, espero que cuando lo monte me dé el mismo resultado...


----------



## bekayfunke (Dic 10, 2008)

Pero tengo otro problema con otro montaje distinto, son parecidos ambos pero no entiendo por qué no m funciona bien...
La bombilla debe encenderse, y se m enciende un segundo pero acto seguido me sale un error de multisim y para de simular... No lo entiendo.
Te lo envio y me dices porque puede ser?Te lo agradeceria muchisimo.
Mil gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2008)

bekayfunke dijo:
			
		

> Pero tengo otro problema con otro montaje distinto, ......


Lo primero que vi:
La salida del transformador se encuentra cortocircuitada con la batería de 12V.
El triac trabaja con tensión alterna, si le aplicas continua enciende pero no corta hasta que desaparezca la alimentación


----------



## bekayfunke (Dic 11, 2008)

No hay manera de que me salga el diseño que tiene k tener las dos bombillas intermitentes! Por Dios ayudadme o suspendo! Es para mañana y aun no me sale!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 11, 2008)

Hola.
Debes reemplazar el optoacoplador de transistores, por el optoacoplador de triac.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bachi (Dic 12, 2008)

Luces


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 12, 2008)

Hola 
Reemplaza los los dos optoacopladores, y busca un duty cycle dercano al 50%, pro ejemplo 50.5% y 49.5%, y así tienes dos luces intermitentes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 12, 2008)

Si no te quieres complicar mucho, en vez de usar optocopladores y triacs, usa relays de 5V, al fin que la frecuencia maxima de encendido/apagado es de 1Hz. Aunque el consumo de corriente se incrementa y tienes un molesto (para algunos) ruido por las piezas mecánicas.
Buena Vibra!


----------



## biohazard78 (Nov 22, 2010)

Saludos soy nuevo en el foro y algo neofito yo tambien quiero hacer un proyecto en donde  algunos incandecentes  de 127 volts que es la corriente que manejamos aqui en mexico pueden encender y apagar  de manera como las series de navidad leyendo, un poco encontre y exponiendo mi idea yo he pensado en que este proyecto conste de dos partes  primera un circuito con un 555 el cual de los pulsos y la frecuencia de encendido  de los focos, pero como  este circuito no se puede conectar a una tension de 127 volts pense que en lugar de conectar los leds con los que usualmente se usa este circuito conectar unos reeles que  se exiten con la corriente de los pulsos  y por otro lado conmuten  la anergia a x numero de  focos incandecentes  

mi pregunta estoy bien o  me corrigen 
para mi es una opcion sencilla y si me indican que es posible que tipo y que caracteristicas deben tener los relevadores para asi pedirlos enla casa de  materiales electronicos 

saludos desde mexico y espero alguien me pueda alyudar de antemano muchas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2010)

biohazard78 dijo:


> ....mi pregunta estoy bien o  me corrigen
> para mi es una opcion sencilla y si me indican que es posible que tipo y que caracteristicas deben tener los relevadores para asi pedirlos enla casa de  materiales electronicos ....


No es conveniente emplear relees. Mira este esquema totalmente en estado sólido
Ver el archivo adjunto 12947​


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 22, 2010)

una pregunta yo hice ese circuito para encender un bombillo ahorrador de los blnaco y antes de activar el circuito el bombillo empieza a titilar a que se debe eso?


----------



## biohazard78 (Nov 22, 2010)

gracias por tomarse el tiempo de repsonder a mi pregunta pero 

si no te molesta quisiera ahondar en el por que no es conveniente los relevadores y  si la imagen que adjuntaste a tu respuesta seria el diagrama adecuado para este tipo aplicciones ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> una pregunta yo hice ese circuito para encender un bombillo ahorrador de los blnaco y antes de activar el circuito el bombillo empieza a titilar a que se debe eso?


La carga que provocan las lámparas de bajo consumo puede llegar a "Enloquecer" al TRIAC de ese esquema y muy posiblemente, en tu caso, se "Auto-dispare".
Habría que colocar una resistencia en la GATE del TRIAC hasta el ánodo 1 para evitar el "Auto-disparo" de 1.5KΩ



biohazard78 dijo:


> ....si no te molesta quisiera ahondar en el por que no es conveniente los relevadores


Te detallo los primeros 2 inconvenientes que me vienen a la cabeza.
El relee necesita una fuente de alimentación.
El relee posee una vida útil (Mecánica) determinada y baja en relación a ciclos de encendido-apagado.


> y  si la imagen que adjuntaste a tu respuesta seria el diagrama adecuado para este tipo aplicciones ?


Así como esta solo hace falta agregar una resistencia limitadora al LED del opto-aislador que hay que calcular de acuerdo a la tensión de alimentación (Señal).


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 22, 2010)

gracias fogonazo voy a intentarlo a ver que tal me va y luego te comento.


----------



## biohazard78 (Nov 24, 2010)

entonces   teng que hacer los dos circuitos uno complementa al otro  o como  perdon   por mi lento entendimiento 

saludos


----------

